# 
2  .  (20% )   .26   ,        .  (80% ) ,   ,    , ,   ( )   .
 -     ,  ,  ? ,  80%  ,   20%   ?
!!!!!

----------


## Ktana

,  

            .          ,      .    94   .

         .        ,        ,     .     1  2   26  1995 .  208‑.

:                 

   .

-,           ,     ,    .       .

-, ,  ,        -.         .

-,              .       ,    .

    2  23   2  26   8  1998 .  14‑.

              (     18  2005 .  11809/04).

          (. 2 . 26   8  1998 .  14‑).        :
       ( ),     ,        ;
     .
       16          9  1999 .  90/14.



     ""  100 000 .       .    ..       ,     .

15  2008         .        .

       .        ,        .

   2  26   8  1998 .  14‑.

              .            29  2003 .  10,   29  2003 .  03-6/.            (    29  2007 .  03-03-06/1/737).

                (. 3 . 26   8  1998 .  14-).       ,     .       ,      .



     ""  100 000 .       :
  ..   25 000 .;
  ..   25 000 .;
  ..   50 000 .

     .         15  2008 .     ,     .

   ,      2008 ,  210 000 .

    :
25 000 . : 100 000 . &#215; 210 000 . = 52 500 .

           110 000 . (210 000 .  100 000 .).        (52 500 .).      52 500 .      .

         .               (. 12   8  1998 .  14-).

!

          .             (. 3 . 52  ).  ,        ,    17   8  2001 .  129-.


     ,    (  ).          ,          (. 3 . 26   8  1998 .  14-).

               ,   .      ,  -   ,     . .      24   8  1998 .  14-.

            :

 81  75
      .

       .

:                            

   81       (,    ) (   ).          .            .      ,     (. 2 . 14  . 2 . 26   8  1998 .  14‑).

,          ,    81      .        ,      ,   .



     ""  100 000 .       :
  ..   25 000 .;
  ..   25 000 .;
  ..   50 000 .

     . 15  2007        .     2007       52 500 .,         10  2008 .

     .

15  2007 :

 81  75
 25 000 .        (  ).

10  2008 :

 81  75
 27 500 . (52 500 .  25 000 .)          .

    ,  ,      ,    (. 1 . 226  ). ,       ,      ,       ( )  - .     :
     (. 1 . 236  , . 2 . 10   15  2001 .  167-);
         (. 3 ,      2  2000 .  184).


:      ,       (      )

       .

  ,          ,   (    28  2005 .  03-05-01-04/348   9  2006 .  03-05-01-04/290).   .        ,       (. 1 . 226  ).                 (. 1 . 1 . 220  ).         .          ,   .

      (., ,     .   4  2007 .  28-10/043011).         ,    .       ,         (. 1 . 210, . 41  ).     ,    ,       .

              .

   -     13  (. 1 . 224  ),   -    30  (. 3 . 224  ).

      :

 75  68    ˻
     .

      ,       

     ""  100 000 .       :
  ..   25 000 .;
  ..   25 000 .;
  ..   50 000 .

     . 15  2007       .     2007       52 500 .,       .   10  2008 .           .

       .      .

15  2007 :

 81  75
 25 000 .       .

10  2008 :

 81  75
 27 500 . (52 500 .  25 000 .)          ;

 75  68    ˻
 6825 . (52 500 . &#215; 13%)        ;

 75  50
 45 675 . (52 500 .  6825 .)          .

   ,      ,     :   .

    ,  ,   ,      .       .    .          .

    ,      ,             .      2  1  309   .  ,        ,     (. 4 . 1 . 251  ).

      20 ,         (. 4 . 1 . 310, . 1 . 312  ).

     :


  ,              =        &#215; 20% 


     4  1  251   .

     :

 75  68      
       ,   -.

        :
      ,  ,          .                    ,        ;
        ,       .

          ,    :
     ,         ,   ,   ;
    ,         .

    312   .

             (. 1 . 310  ).

        -     

            ""    .     1 000 000 .,   :
    600 000 .;
    400 000 .

     . 30  2007          .

     2007       750 000 .,      .

  10  2008 .         .

     .

30  2007 :

 81  75
 400 000 .       .

10  2008 :

 81  75
 350 000 . (750 000 .  400 000 .)          ;

 75  68      
 70 000 . (350 000 . &#215; 20%)             ;

 75  51
 680 000 . (750 000 .  70 000 .)          .

  ,    ,   ,             (    24  2001 .  04-04-07/67     .   10  2004 .  24-11/08018).       ,     . ,     ,    (. 2 . 346.11, . 4 . 346.26  ).

     :
 91-2  68    ѻ
           ,  .

     ,          .     

     ""  10 000 .       :
  ..   2500 .;
  ..   2500 .;
  ..   5000 .

     .      7000 .          7000 . (           ).

       :
(7000 .  5000 .) &#215; 18% = 360 .

    :

 91-2  68    ѻ
 360 .     .

:                    .    ,        .            

,  .

                  (. 1 .1 . 146  ,     24  2001 .  04-04-07/67     .   10  2004 .  24-11/08018).                   (. 1 . 2 . 146, . 1 . 3 . 39  ).

 ,           .

    ,    . ,   ,          ,      () (. 24   8  1998 .  14-).  ,                ,    .  ,      ,           (. 1 . 252  ),             (. 2 . 346.16  ).

,       ,      (. 346.14  ),        (. 1 . 346.29  ).             .


:                      .      ()

           ,      ,    (. 250, . 1 . 346.15  ).  ,         :
   ,    , ,       (    15  2005 .  03-03-04/1/355);
      ,     (    25  2007 .  03-11-04/2/17);
            (    24  2008 .  03-03-06/2/127).



 ,      ,            .    .

  26   8  1998 .  14-     ,         .

       .  ,    ,      40   ,      ,       (, ).  ,    ,      5  274   .  ,  ,     4  346.18   .

              (., ,     11  2006 .  03-11-04/2/260). ,       ,        ,     ,    (    15  2005 .  03-03-04/1/355).

  ,       .        .

----------

!      ,    ...         ((((((((((

----------

,       ??

----------


## Ksenichka

> -     ,  ,  ? ,  80%  ,   20%   ?
> !!!!!


 ,     ,        ,  ..  ,  100%  ,      ,    ( .,   )       .

----------


## Ksenichka

,      ?   - ,

----------


## cmmch

. 
        .

----------


## Ksenichka

!   !

----------


## Leila

*Ksenichka*,   ,     .




> ,     ,        ,  ..  ,  100%  ,      ,    ( .,   )       .


 -?

----------


## Ksenichka

> -?


 .    
    2 : . .     ()  ,  . 
     ,  , .       ,       ,     .  ,     !  ,   .

----------

: !.  ,     .   9  2010.   . ,      ...      12  2010 .     . , ,    ? ?     .    ?

----------


## Leila

> .  ,     .


   .    ?



> 9  2010.


  .



> . ,      ...      12  2010 .


 -?       ?      ?

----------

,   -    ,  , 
                        ,            ,

----------


## Leila

**, **,       :Smilie:

----------

:Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    ,sorry

----------

3 .  ,  .   - 80800     9 .   2010.

----------


## Leila

> - 80800     9 .   2010.


  .   ,   .

----------

> .   ,   .


   .      .    ,   ?

            .

     .    ,

----------

.          ,..  12 .2010

----------


## Leila

> .         ,..  12 .2010


  -?  :Smilie:     ?
             .    .



> .     .    ,   ?
> 
>             .
> 
>      .    ,


, **,    ,   . , ,    ,      . ..           ,        ,   . ,    ,     (   ,      1- ). ,    - .

----------

,

----------

. .       ?

----------


## Leila

> . .       ?


 :yes:

----------

> ,    ,     (   ,      1- ).


  ,     ?        .  .

,

----------

,   .       ,    ?    ?

----------


## Leila

**,    ( )    ,     ( )  -  ,   ,    -   .  .
,..    :Embarrassment: 

  ,  ,   ( ) ,   .

----------

> ,  ,   ( ) ,   .


.    ,           ,      

          ,   . -        ,

----------

.      ?.

----------

